# Menthol cleansers - yay or nay?



## Kaede (Mar 5, 2006)

I was just curious to see what everyone's opinions were on these. For anyone who doesn't know, cleansers that make your make feel tingly have menthol in them in general. I love how refreshing these feel, but I heard that it irritates your skin - does anyone know if this is true? Also, I tried a sample of the Garnier Pure cleanser and it had sooo much menthol you could tell my face felt like it was freezing! So what does everyone think?


----------



## anne7 (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, for some people menthol is very irritating, so if it is to you, I would avoid it. The reason they put it in cleansers is to get that 'tingly' feeling so it seems like your face is getting really clean and the pores are being cleaned out, but really that is just the menthol. I personally don't like using mentholated face wash, but that is JMO.


----------



## Min (Mar 5, 2006)

For me its a def Nay. It irritates my skin so bad. I dont see that it really has a purpose other than to make your face cool &amp; tingly. When I use store bought cleansers I have to use a non scented one also.


----------



## jen19 (Mar 6, 2006)

even if the menthol in these products feels ok to you, it could still be irritating your skin. If it doesn't do anything but "trick" you into feeling cleaner, then why bother using it?

Try products with saliyciic acid in them.


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 6, 2006)

Yay. Longtime Noxema user here. Not sure what the mentholatum does besides the tingle and medicinal smell. I hope it has antiseptic qualities :scared: . I know in colds/flu it opens nasal passages..


----------



## anne7 (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, if it works for you, that's good, but it makes my face red and a cleanser I have used with it in it left a filmy feel on my skin, if that makes sense. :wacko:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 6, 2006)

Have to say nay on my face...but I do like peppermint oils on my feet


----------



## anne7 (Mar 6, 2006)

ITA Kim. When it starts to overwhelm and feel 'waxy' on the skin, there is wayy too much in there. I guess I never liked it enough to find better cleansers with it, but in smaller increments.


----------



## blaquepooky (Mar 7, 2006)

Nay, the cooling feeling feels nice but in the end, to me, it's just irritating the crap out of my skin. I think Neutrogena's Cooling Citrus scrub (or whatever it's called) had menthol or something similar that I realized almost 1/2 a bottle later was causing my skin to breakout. Until then I really didn't think cleasers had much of an impact on your skin. Go figure...


----------

